

Why Do Colleges Need A Law For Free Digital Textbooks When We Have The Internet? - dmoney67
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/01/why-do-colleges-need-a-law-for-free-digital-textbooks-when-we-have-the-internet/

======
lutusp
> Why Do Colleges Need A Law For Free Digital Textbooks When We Have The
> Internet?

That's easy to answer -- the Internet is a spectacularly unreliable research
resource. By contrast, a textbook, digital or otherwise, costly or free, is
the responsibility of its author, not a random, anonymous collection of
posters with as many motivations as identities.

If the textbook turns out to be wrong, the author can be held to account. If
the Internet turns out to be wrong, who do we blame? Answer: the fool who
trusted it.

